# Peacock/Hap 75 Gallon Stock List



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Have had Mbuna for years, going to dive into peacock/haps now. One of the big suppliers is about an hour away, and I'm going to head down on Saturday. Made a tentative list based on their website for stocking my 75 gallon, but I'm totally new to peacocks, so advice is much appreciated. 
-Red Blaze Lithobates
-Red Cap Lethrinops
-Rubescens
-Aristo Yellow Blaze
-Borley Mbenji
-Zebra Obliquidens
-Benga Yellow Peacock
-All Red Kyoga
-Blue Orchid
-OB Peacock
-Firefish
-Red Top Lwanda
-Flavescent Peacock 
-Bi-Color 500

Flavescent and Benga going to fight? Rubescens and Firefish going to fight? Thanks for the help.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Quick edit, how about a Chrysonotus White Blaze instead of the Blue Orchid (no juveniles in stock) 
And a Fire Red Uganda instead of a All Red Kyoga (no juveniles again).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Chrysonotus will work better than Blue Orchid. You would not want juveniles anyway. IME flavescent works with the solid yellows (surprised me too). But you have a mix of aggressive and timid so not all will color.

Do they provide the scientific names? I don't even know what some of those fish are.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

DJ, it occurred to me last night after I posted this that you must have answered this same dang question hundreds of times by now. Do you, perchance, have an article or thread where you put YOUR ideal stocking for a peacock/hap 75 gallon tank? Might save both of us some time 

I'm totally just going to do what you say on this one. If i've learned one lesson from these forums, it's to trust you and your experience.  And if they don't have one of your recommendations in stock we'll go from there.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow...no pressure.

Well I like the timid haps (like Copadichromis) so this is the list I had at one time. What is your favorite hap or peacock?

Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara Lwanda
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Mylochromis sp Mchuse
Copadichromis trewavasae
Labidochromis caeruleus trio
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue
Protomelas steveni taiwan reef
Labidochromis caeruleus

I had trouble with the Lwanda and the Taiwan Reef but otherwise that list worked well.

I have switched over to mixed gender haps and peacocks...like that much better.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

They don't have the Cobue or the Turkis in stock, but they have everything else on your dream list, so I'm pretty stoked. 
Although I'm not sure about the Mylochromis sp Mchuse. They have something called :Mylochromis Lateristriga Makanjilia, and it looks dang awesome. Close enough? Is that a different collection point, or totally different fish?

As for favorites... my wife loves OB Peacocks (I know, they're hybrids). I actually have one in with my Mbuna now. Stunning fish. And keeping her happy keeps me in fish. Would an OB work with this more timid group? I won't push it if you have any worries about it. I'm listening to you this go around. I don't know that I have a favorite. Probably an Aulonocara sp. "Firefish Dragon Blood", but I've heard they can be a bit rowdy, and I have my fill of rowdy with the Mbuna. I also really like the Zebra Obliquidens. Any reason I couldn't throw one of those in? I would like to add at least a splash of red, if possible.

And, as always, you're help is greatly appreciated DJ.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The borleyi has red, and the rubesens.

The firefish and OB are aggressive. I had an obliq for awhile, but when I took him out the others colored up better.

The Mchuse is a marketing name for the Lateristriga Makanjilia so you are good. I had a more common Mylo before that but he was too aggressive.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Doh. Of course they do. Good call. So 12-15 peacocks/haps for a 75, right? I swear I saw you write that somewhere and I didn't just make that up... right? Oh, and just so I'm clear, you put on the list "Labidochromis caeruleus trio", and then you had yellow labs listed again at the bottom of the list. I'm assuming this just means 3 yellow labs total, right? I love me some yellow labs. Don't need to over-do it.

As always, you da freaking man, DJ. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 12. I also later decided the borleyi was too big (I had a fully grown 8" male).

I'd do six labs if you have room or one if you don't.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Great info! Check out the yellow tail acei for another option with mbuna that should work with haps and peacocks. Nice list DJ


----------

